

Buying Happiness - esolyt
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/05/buying-happiness.html

======
technology
The actual paper is here:

[http://www.wjh.harvard.edu/~dtg/DUNN%20GILBERT%20&%20WIL...](http://www.wjh.harvard.edu/~dtg/DUNN%20GILBERT%20&%20WILSON%20\(2011\).pdf)

